

A Day in the Life of My iPhone - vinhnx
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2013/07/29/a-day-in-the-life-of-my-iphone/

======
zwieback
Sounds kind of stressful to me. Do people who live this lifestyle fear they
are missing out on the all the things their phones don't know about?

